
Scientific American: Bizarre Particles Keep Flying Out of Antarctica’s Ice - intellisense
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/bizarre-particles-keep-flying-out-of-antarcticas-ice-and-they-might-shatter-modern-physics/
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18081920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18081920).

------
intellisense
Articles like this makes me wonder how much do we really know?

------
senorjazz
Probably something to do with those secret Nazi bases youtube keeps suggesting
I should watch

